# Carrying A Slingshot



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you crazed slingshot makers/shooters carry a slingshot on your person very often.
I look at the many wonderful and creative slingshots being made out there and wonder about something I don't see much about. That is, the ability to carry them on your person and have them readily available when you want to take a shot.
They say that, with a gun, the one you have with your is the best one of all.
This principle is my main driving force. My personal slingshots are designed to be relatively powerful yet small. They can fit easily in my pocket [I have, in fact, carried a slingshot with me everyday for nearly two years. It doesn't matter whether I am wearing jeans or slacks or motorcycle leathers, I always have a slingshot in my pocket. - This makes me especially nuts since I'm a dentist.]
The real joy of slingshots is that with a slingshot the whole world becomes a target. The trick is to have one with you whenever you get the urge to shoot.
For those of you that are as compulsive as me what has been your solution to carrying?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

compulsive? hmmmm many many people carry them everywhere.......................... keep in mind, be safe and legal.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I figure carrying a slingshot all the time puts me/us in a small group within a small group.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I always got one or more in the truck, even though it is hard on bands. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Winnie said:


> I figure carrying a slingshot all the time puts me/us in a small group within a small group.


Nah! Just look at all the slingshots that are described a "pocket shooter", or "pocketable". Lots of folks carry "all the time". However, maybe the word "all" is the crux of the discussion here. Most of us probably use it a bit more loosely than you do.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I carry one with me all the time. I keep saying, it does not have to be big to be powerful.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i always carry one. your a dentist !? ever shoot the extracted teeth for ammo ? i bet molars fly like little rocks .


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to agree with you Charles. I'm always trying to make mine smaller. The one I carry most at present is made of 5/16 micarta and is a ergo style that is about 4.5" by 2.75". The bands are theragold 11.5" x 1" x 5/8" with an elk hide pouch and I have it preloaded with a .45cal lead ball. This give me a semi-butterfly with a fair bit of power that doesn't hurt my shoulder or wrist.
I'm becoming more enamored over time with full butterfly 11.5 x 1/2 x 3/8 bands and really small slingshots. These bands with 5/16 steel balls going around 300 fps make for fun everyday plinking.
Winnie


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't like a real big slingshot, but I must say that after we have shrunken to about 5" high and 2" between the fork tips, my interest begins to wane proportionately.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Once I get Flippin's EDC slingshot (the one with the collapsable handle), I'll carry that thing everywhere.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't yet started carrying one all the time but I usually load up my knapsack daily and head out onto the range and shoot either tin cans
or paper targets. One of these days I might find a small comfortable carry I can carry.



Charles said:


> I carry one with me all the time. I keep saying, it does not have to be big to be powerful.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, what is the one you carry with you all the time?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I like BIG slingshots but I always carry a pocket model in my back pocket.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> I don't like a real big slingshot, but I must say that after we have shrunken to about 5" high and 2" between the fork tips, my interest begins to wane proportionately.


With due respect, my tastes run exactly opposite!

I have at least one slingshot on me at all times because it makes my life more interesting.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

yep, I always have one now.
Never know when a wild pepsi can might attack.
And when I get a fishing arrow shooter made up you can bet that I will be seen at more waterways.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

One is with me all the time or in the car when in a store. I will get out of my car that is started and go back inside to get one to be sure one is on hand.

Perhaps I am







. Then that makes all the rest of you







too. Ha Ha.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

All the time, all the time, all the time.

Did I mention, all the time?

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

oh and I have a calapsable catchbox with me as well


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's reassuring that I'm not the only wacko out there.
I'm transitioning to an everyday carry that is only 3 3/4" x 2". It uses the 11.5 x 1/2 x 3/8 band I mentioned above. The only problem is I love my other one so much that I'm finding myself carrying 2 slingshots a good part of the time.
Winnie


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Never.Live a little more urban.Slingshots sometimes carry the negative trouble vandalism stigma .Would be hard to explain and justify to police or a judge.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

the EDC you mention here is the one made by Flippinout?

he can custom build you something that is collapsible yet when deployed becomes your favorite shape

do you shoot titanium tooth as ammo?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah!!! Lately, i've been carrying a favorite with me. I got lots of space in a belt pouch that i have, plus with ammo (most of the time, marbles)
Luckily, yesterday i was carrying one in the countriside. I spoted a lake with a small dam, and with lots of beer cans and bottles floating ...needless to say the rest. Fun!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean said:


> I carry one with me all the time. I keep saying, it does not have to be big to be powerful.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, what is the one you carry with you all the time?
[/quote]

For quite a while now it has usually been some version of the mutant ninja ... my current one is an oak frame with TBG. Sometimes I will take a boo shooter, just for a change of pace. But personally I am more accurate with the mutant, so I generally come back to it. I carried a pfs for a while, but was not that accurate with it and got occasional flyers ... found it was not that good with stones. I always have a couple of wrist braced slingshots in the camper, although I seldom get them out ... too bulky to carry. I used to carry a little Wham-O style board cut ... but quite small. I have more than a dozen slingshots hanging in my dining room from the plate rail (old house). I have an indoor backstop and sometimes just pull one off the wall and blast away.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, always one around.
Philly


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

How do you guys carry your ammo? How many?

A handful steel or lead requires a good quality belt for you pants?


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> the EDC you mention here is the one made by Flippinout?
> 
> he can custom build you something that is collapsible yet when deployed becomes your favorite shape
> 
> do you shoot titanium tooth as ammo?


I was talking about this post:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14552-the-maxim-edc-tactical-slingshot/page__hl__edc
I'd be content with just the plain old flatband one (blue).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Never.Live a little more urban.Slingshots sometimes carry the negative trouble vandalism stigma .Would be hard to explain and justify to police or a judge.


Wouldn't be hard to explain : "Why you totin' that there slingshot, son?"
"To vandalize stuff with"


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

M_J said:


> Never.Live a little more urban.Slingshots sometimes carry the negative trouble vandalism stigma .Would be hard to explain and justify to police or a judge.


Wouldn't be hard to explain : "Why you totin' that there slingshot, son?"
"To vandalize stuff with"
[/quote]

To shoot vandals with...


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> Never.Live a little more urban.Slingshots sometimes carry the negative trouble vandalism stigma .Would be hard to explain and justify to police or a judge.


Wouldn't be hard to explain : "Why you totin' that there slingshot, son?"
"To vandalize stuff with"
[/quote]

To shoot vandals with...
[/quote]

"Oh, alright son. Carry on."


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't say it's on me all the time, but always have at least one in my truck. I really only have three that I have kept for myself, even though I'm probably on my ninth or tenth build, and own two that I have bought. I keep my ammo in the truck as well, usually ~250-1300 bbs. I like to shoot for 15-30 min. before work, so everything comes with me into the truck after realizing I should have left 5 min. ago.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I carry 3 or 4 lead balls in my pocket ... not sure why ... I never shoot them. Everywhere I go, except inside the house, I find stones. I shoot stones all the time. I keep four or five in my jacket pocket, and renew them as I shoot them away. Stones ... shoot stones ... they are free ... they are everywhere ... they do not harm the environment, at least not just lying about.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> I carry 3 or 4 lead balls in my pocket ... not sure why ... I never shoot them. Everywhere I go, except inside the house, I find stones. I shoot stones all the time. I keep four or five in my jacket pocket, and renew them as I shoot them away. Stones ... shoot stones ... they are free ... they are everywhere ... they do not harm the environment, at least not just lying about.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


You wouldn't happen to be listening to this as you are out and about shooting?














LOL, I can imagine

LGD


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got to give stones a try, you know, I don't think I've ever shot one before, that's gotta change.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I carry 3 or 4 lead balls in my pocket ... not sure why ... I never shoot them. Everywhere I go, except inside the house, I find stones. I shoot stones all the time. I keep four or five in my jacket pocket, and renew them as I shoot them away. Stones ... shoot stones ... they are free ... they are everywhere ... they do not harm the environment, at least not just lying about.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


You wouldn't happen to be listening to this as you are out and about shooting?














LOL, I can imagine

LGD
[/quote]

My new theme song!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Winnie said:


> The real joy of slingshots is that with a slingshot the whole world becomes a target.


Never a truer word has been said. I totally agree! I LOVE packing a slingshot. You just pray for a can, sitting on a pole, or a discarded burger box!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I generally carry a PFS in my pocket, bands set to full butterfly, and about 10-20 9.5mm steel. Everytime I leave my house without one I always come upon a situation where I could shoot it!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i'm inspired... i think my next goal is to make a pocket shooter... the one i carry now in my dinner bucket is a lil large...


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> How do you guys carry your ammo? How many?
> 
> A handful steel or lead requires a good quality belt for you pants?


When I actually put this in words it sounds pretty strange: I've taken to using kangaroo scrotums for ammo pouches. There, I've said it.
They are actually perfect. The soft leather doesn't allow the "balls" to roll around so they are silent. I just string a cord through punched holes around the "neck" and make a necklace (on several I drew a seam just so I don't have to answer questions.
Winnie


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Winnie said:


> How do you guys carry your ammo? How many?
> 
> A handful steel or lead requires a good quality belt for you pants?


When I actually put this in words it sounds pretty strange: I've taken to using kangaroo scrotums for ammo pouches. There, I've said it.
They are actually perfect. The soft leather doesn't allow the "balls" to roll around so they are silent. I just string a cord through punched holes around the "neck" and make a necklace (on several I drew a seam just so I don't have to answer questions.
Winnie
[/quote]now i want a roo sack!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Where in the world do you get a roo sack from?


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

One in the center counsel of the jeep and one in the same place in the Honda. I've taken to carrying a sling in my pocket only because of the size and the fact that I'm bound and determined to get good with it


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I purchase office supplies for a NYS office, and I work out of a large stockroom.
I've got a good 40' unobstructed run to shoot - though I usually shoot from 25 -30'.
Anyway, though I may not be carrying my slingshot all the time - one is here with me at the job.


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

I do carry but not a slingshot. I do carry a slingshot in the glove compartment of my truck. Sometimes it is good to take frustrations out on a can and using a firearm isn't an option. Amazing how good one can feel after messing up an aluminum can!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I always have 20-30 3/8 steel in my pocket and a SS in my waistband. You never know when the opportunity for some fun will present itself.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm assuming most people here carry their slingshot in there pants pocket or jacket, etc. Does anyone use some sort of pouch that clips onto their belt to carry your slingshot/ammo? I'm trying to looking for one for my slingshot. If anyone uses this type of carry can you suggest one for a newbie?

Thanks


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I made a holster for one of my slingshots some time back using leather. I just traced around the slingshot and cut and sewed it then I placed a button on it. The reality though is that I never use it. My slingshots are all small enough these days to fit easily in my pocket. A slingshot does not have to be big to be both powerful and accurate.
Winnie


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i always have one with me apart from when i am at school , i have one at work , in the shops , everywhere else !!!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup, everyday whether in house or out. This is the reason I’ve opted for a Dankung type that melts into my pocket.


----------



## reppans (May 13, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Where in the world do you get a roo sack from?


http://www.australiagift.com/scrotum_shop/index.htm

I bought a couple when I was in Australia.... coolest thing is that have no seams at all. The one's I have are wicked tough, thick and stiff so they wouldn't make very good pouches, but I'm sure there are all sorts of different grades and tanning processes.

Anyway, back to the original thread, I only carry my SS if I carrying a bag or murse, don't carry in a pants pocket... all too full already. I carry about 25 rounds in a small altoids type tin too.


----------

